# 8/20 Edge/Nipple planning



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

Anybody been out this week? I saw blue water still about 86 miles SSW so that doesn't make things any easier. Looking for typical pelagics between 35-60 miles.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been hearing of a few Wahoo being caught trolling along the edge and that area despite any blue water.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

We had a nice-sized wahoo come up to the boat last Sunday about 40 miles SW. Clean green water. Lots of fish in the upper half of the column.


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

Awesome, gives me some hope, thanks fellas!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I do enjoy getting to the Edge of the Nipple. We mainly bottom fish. Last time out (2 weeks) was green water. Limited flyers. We smoked the mingos and porgies but my goodness it was hot as balls. Trolling just sucks for me. I can't get it to be productive enough to commit a day to it.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> I do enjoy getting to the Edge of the Nipple. We mainly bottom fish. Last time out (2 weeks) was green water. Limited flyers. We smoked the mingos and porgies but my goodness it was hot as balls. Trolling just sucks for me. I can't get it to be productive enough to commit a day to it.



Man, I feel the same way! I’ve never been productive enough to commit that much time to it. Or money for that matter.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> Man, I feel the same way! I’ve never been productive enough to commit that much time to it. Or money for that matter.


Yeah and I just invested in Tigress outriggers. Seems like if you don't run 100 miles to the rigs you have to run 70 miles to find blue water. At least the outriggers look cool. I can anchor on the Edge and put meat in the box pretty quick. Or troll for 5 hours and MAYBE get a knock down. I guess it's a learning curve. I'm a slow learner.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

So far I am planning on making a trolling trip saturday. I’ll make either the long run to double nipple if weather and waves permit, or pick the best area I can find within 60 miles. If anyone else is headed out let me know. It’s always nice to have another boat or two to talk to and for safety. Will be on 68 or 69- will re-post which before heading out Saturday.

As far as trolling luck- i’ve found i had to put in a lot of time to learn and still i may have a day of nothing. I’ve also found that If I try to mix my day between bottom and trolling, the trolling seems to be short lived and we spend the day bottom fishing. I almost exclusively troll now- just my preference. I find even if I catch one fish it is usually pretty comparable amounts of meat  

without a subscription service like Hiltons or ripcharts or buying a ROFFs each time I was basically fishing blind and wasting time and money. Figuring out how to use and read the charts is not a guarantee but it puts me in areas where my chances are better. 

It takes a lot to get your boat setup right for trolling, getting the right tackle for trolling, the right lures, and figuring out what speeds work for your boat and lures.

I’ve run on enough- hope it helps a little. Maybe I’ll see you out there Saturday!


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> So far I am planning on making a trolling trip saturday. I’ll make either the long run to double nipple if weather and waves permit, or pick the best area I can find within 60 miles. If anyone else is headed out let me know. It’s always nice to have another boat or two to talk to and for safety. Will be on 68 or 69- will re-post which before heading out Saturday.
> 
> As far as trolling luck- i’ve found i had to put in a lot of time to learn and still i may have a day of nothing. I’ve also found that If I try to mix my day between bottom and trolling, the trolling seems to be short lived and we spend the day bottom fishing. I almost exclusively troll now- just my preference. I find even if I catch one fish it is usually pretty comparable amounts of meat
> 
> ...


We heard south winds got sporty today, hoping not the case tomorrow but I'll try to let you know how we fair if we do make it out tomorrow. Using ripcharts my target is the double nipple as well based on temps, who knows...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking forward to a good report!


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Looking forward to a good report!


Sadly, we chose not to go with the persistent storms offshore and moving onshore  Maybe next time!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, our trip may be short if too rough, but the plan is to leave the pass 4:30-5, head towards edge near nipple, maybe towards spur and the new fads if weather permits

will be on channel 68 if anyone interested.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thats more than a little gutsy looking at the current bouys and future radar. Make sure you file a float plan 😜😜


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

😐


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I can tell you it was rough fishing the sea bouy for kings this evening. Be safe if you go


----------

